# stomach fat



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

hey guys. i have a small amount of stomach fat on the lower part of my stomach and i have tried everything to get rid of it and its a pain. my diet and exercise does help it but i want it gone completely. its stopping my 8 pack showing. any tricks or ideas how to get rid once and for all ? cheers


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Try yohimbine. This works by blocking the alpha adrenoreceptor. The fat has 2 adrenoreceptors Alpha and Beta. Beta is like the accelerator for the cell to release free fatty acids and the alpha are like brakes. Yohimbine acts on blocking the alpha recetor, alowing adrenaline and noradrenaline to get the message to the fat cell to release it's FFA. Must be used on an empty stomach before training, and not to be mixed with eph. Alpha receptor distribution is usually the cause of 'stuborn' fat. Men have more alpha adrenoreceptors on their midsection fat, and women on their ass and thighs.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

That sounds bloody awesome!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

yohimbine isnt that an aphrodisiac?


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigjoe has it spot on as ive also read this. looks like a trip to h&b is in order. :lol:


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yohimbine- shows it as an aphrodisiac lol


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

wjames said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yohimbine- shows it as an aphrodisiac lol


2 birds....1 stone? :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> yohimbine isnt that an aphrodisiac?


Yes it is supposed to be an aphrodisiac too, so stripping fat with a hard on. Great!!!

PS

Can't respond to the PM you left me because not a bronze member yet.

I get my Yohimbe from Ebay, only 2% active ingredient stuff, so have to take 1200mg to get the amount of yohimbine I need. Would love to get hold of the proper pharmeceutical grade Yohimbine. So if anyone finds place to get it let me know.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

can u post a link of the stuff u got off ebay mate?would anyone else recommend it?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah lipo6x is very good but must places are sold out at the moment not sure why ? And you can get 500mg of Yohimbe from health food shops do a google search


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yohimbine it's good stuff!I love it!

Yohimbine HCl 2.5 MG†

90 Capsules

£9

http://www.primaforce.co.uk/sports_nutritional_supplements/yohimbine_hci_yohimbe_extract.htm


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

hotelcalifornia said:


> Yohimbine it's good stuff!I love it!
> 
> Yohimbine HCl 2.5 MG†
> 
> ...


Hi i just had a look on the site you mentioned,and saw these does anyone know if they are any good.

http://www.primaforce.co.uk/sports_nutritional_supplements/syneburn.htm


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Out of stock by the look of it


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I might combine this stuff with my ECA stack. Think thats a good idea?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure Ollie as not taking it myself but have read not to mix with Ephedrine.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

So what is the reccommended daily dose of Yohimbine? I researched it and its says 15-30mg a day.. Yet bigjoe you say you was taking 1200mg???

Also whats it like for a female to take?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

in thought you could get Yohimbine from holland and barett? but they didnt have any?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> *How does it affect females? Well, it made me feel really horny and full of energy every time I took it.....*
> 
> I also felt the lipo 6 made me lose body fat in a pattern more like a male would lose it, ie off butt and legs first


Awesome.. I shall get some for the Mrs :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> So what is the reccommended daily dose of Yohimbine? I researched it and its says 15-30mg a day.. Yet bigjoe you say you was taking 1200mg???
> 
> Also whats it like for a female to take?


sorry have to second this - what is the recommended dosage?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Can yohimbine be taken with a pre-workout creatine like superpump? I use this pre training but bigjoe says to take the yohimbine on an empty stomach pre workout. Any one know if they can be taken together?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

also here is a link on ebay, 3 tabs gives you 1200 mg, directions say to take 3 tabs half hour before activity.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-x-YOHIMBE-3-Month-Supply-270-CAPS-Yohimbine-Bark_W0QQitemZ120428981392QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item1c0a206c90&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1121%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hmm only contains 2% of Yohimbine though.

I was looking at these - http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?PID=1192&CID=0

1500mg for 3 tabs but obv more expensive.. Already ordered them now so too late.

Edit: Trying to cancel these now lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Order cancelled and now ordered them ones from eBay.. Missus is going to try them! worth a shot ay


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Goose said:


> Order cancelled and now ordered them ones from eBay.. Missus is going to try them! worth a shot ay


why did you cacell them? Im not too sure about the % of Yohimbine tbh. is 2% low or is that what % we are looking at? I've not found any higher % to be honest. :confused1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> why did you cacell them? Im not too sure about the % of Yohimbine tbh. is 2% low or is that what % we are looking at? I've not found any higher % to be honest. :confused1:


I cancelled them purley because it was 1 pot of 90 caps for the same price that ebay had them for 3 pots totalling 270 caps!!

I want to get my moneys worth ay


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Is yohimbine a stim? I am only reccomended to take non stim fat burners on the keto diet I use and I cant really find anything remotely decent


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Goose said:


> I cancelled them purley because it was 1 pot of 90 caps for the same price that ebay had them for 3 pots totalling 270 caps!!
> 
> I want to get my moneys worth ay


Just orderd 3 tubs also :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a high sex drive im 22 for christ sake! ha ha!

is there proof that this has any affect on cutting?!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My partner doesnt so im going to get her to OD on them :lol: J/k

No but in all seriousness she will try them and I will report back! as I will know if they have worked or not for her libido..


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> i have a high sex drive im 22 for christ sake! ha ha!
> 
> is there proof that this has any affect on cutting?!


I'll let you know. :thumb:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Been doing some research and found it best to check what your getting, yohimbine is the one to look for rather than yohimbme which is the herbal equivalent and only contains around 3%. Sounds a bit like the difference between ephedrine and sudo-ephdrine.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

welshman said:


> Been doing some research and found it best to check what your getting, yohimbine is the one to look for rather than yohimbme which is the herbal equivalent and only contains around 3%. Sounds a bit like the difference between ephedrine and sudo-ephdrine.


Well looks like its actually called Yohimbe?

I can't see theres any difference according to the research i've done, just different ways of spelling it?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Goose said:


> Order cancelled and now ordered them ones from eBay.. Missus is going to try them! worth a shot ay


 got mine back from the ebay seller this morning,ordered saturday,,so delivery is fast...

on bottle says

" As a dietry suppliment take 3 capsules prior to physical activity "

amount per serving 1,200mg Yohimbine bark extract yohimbine 2%

not bad think I paid £4.65 +p &p

not much money to loose if their sh11t


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

True, Cheap as chips so will not be disheartened if they are siht!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Am gonna grab some myself at that price :thumb:

I've tried everything else to get that last pinch of fat off my stomach so for a fiver I'll give em a whirl


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

let us know yeah?

be interesting to know!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ECY is a good precardio stack. It works particularly well when BF is already quite low and one has done what they can through cardio to lower BF.



> Well looks like its actually called Yohimbe?
> 
> I can't see theres any difference according to the research i've done, just different ways of spelling it?


Yohimbe bark is the herbal product, and Yohimbine (usually as Yohimbine HCL) is the active component (alpha adrenoceptor agonist ) of interest here.

Be *very careful* to check which one you are using with regards to dosing as the doses differ by several orders of magnitude. Y-HCL is dosed around 2.5 - 10mg, whereas the herb is usually dosed in the range of grams. If you take a gram dose of Y-HCL you will not be well (understatement).

J


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

In post above about Keto and Stimulants. I am taking Y, and ECA on Keto, no problems here. The only side effect I'm getting is a reduced bf%.

I am currently using the 2% yohimbe bark extract 1200mg so 22mg Yohimbine active ingredient.

It is true that you shouldn't mix Y with ECA, can cause very high blood pressure and racing heart rate.

There are ways around this tho. Y has a short active life in the body, so I do Y first thing in the morning empty stomach before cardio, then ECA 5 or 6 hours later, then again before evening workout. This separates them

You could also do 1 day Y, 1 day ECA alternating.

I have just ordered some YHCL, but the ebayer just got kicked off ebay. So now trying to sort that 1 out.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well yohimbine hasn't turned me into randy pan the goat girl! Have used in combination with other things I have found it very effective.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Big Joe - So mixing Y with say Clen and T3 would be a no no?

GreekGoddess - Im looking forward to it!

Tan - please spill


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

quick update, I ordered mine from Ebay yesterday around 2pm. They only turned up at the shop today!!!

very impressed. will let you know when I start taking them.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Really?? that was quick! Ill have to check when im home from work.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Ordered 3 pots, half for me and half for the girlfriend. Will be interesting to see if they make much difference over the next 3 weeks, will hopefully posts some pics of me on hols with my glistening six pack soon


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Goose said:


> Big Joe - So mixing Y with say Clen and T3 would be a no no?
> 
> GreekGoddess - Im looking forward to it!
> 
> Tan - please spill


I'll have to look that up, I think I read it in Lyle McDonalds Ultimate Diet 2.0 or something, if I remember and get a chance I'll look it up. I think it recommends Y on its own.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Goose said:


> Really?? that was quick! Ill have to check when im home from work.


Did they turn up?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Goose said:


> Big Joe - So mixing Y with say Clen and T3 would be a no no?
> 
> GreekGoddess - Im looking forward to it!
> 
> Tan - please spill


I've used it with t3/4 and clen after reading that it works well hand in hand with clen. This time trying with just the clen and some chronium picolinate.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:yoBqKM9SMfMJ:forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1253+clen+and+yohimbine&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

Copied from an article on BB.com

Another good match for clenbuterol in a stack is the plant derivative yohimbine Hcl. It does concern the standardized product yohimbine here and not the raw material yohimbe, which is useless. In small doses of 20-30 mg per day, it can stop the down-regulation of the noradrenaline feedback mechanisms, that usually inhibit the actions of noradrenaline by reducing receptor affinity. This has two important uses. The first is that the length of action of clenbuterol can be enhanced by a few hours when using it together with yohimbine Hcl (although it already has a considerable half-life time7 of 36 hours and one daily dose should suffice) , and the second is that concomitant use of yohimbine Hcl may allow clenbuterol to induce its fatburning aspects on a longer term than the normal 2-3 weeks, so it can be used for 5-6 weeks instead. Yohimbine Hcl is, at least for now still, a legal supplement that can be acquired for very little money from legal sources and supplement companies.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Jus order them of ebay , hopefully it will aid me in shiftin that bloody stubborn pouch of fat i canna shift!, not sure our lass will enjoy me been randy all the time! wish she would hurry up have the kid!!!!

Hopin to see results in 4 weeks!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I'll have to look that up, I think I read it in Lyle McDonalds Ultimate Diet 2.0 or something, if I remember and get a chance I'll look it up. I think it recommends Y on its own.


Thanks Joe, appreciate it!



nobbylou said:


> Did they turn up?


Yeah I was suprised! they did. Fast delivery or what!



ElfinTan said:


> I've used it with t3/4 and clen after reading that it works well hand in hand with clen. This time trying with just the clen and some chronium picolinate.


Thanks Tan :thumbup1:

As I bought 3 bottles I gave one to my girlfriend.. she tried the Yohimbine and thought nothing of it.. 3 hours later she reckons it kicked in 

As for the stacking with clen and T3 that sounds good in my books as I am on a few compounds at the moment to say the least :innocent:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:yoBqKM9SMfMJ:forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1253+clen+and+yohimbine&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
> 
> Copied from an article on BB.com
> 
> Another good match for clenbuterol in a stack is the plant derivative yohimbine Hcl. It does concern the standardized product yohimbine here and not the raw material yohimbe, which is useless. In small doses of 20-30 mg per day, it can stop the down-regulation of the noradrenaline feedback mechanisms, that usually inhibit the actions of noradrenaline by reducing receptor affinity. This has two important uses. The first is that the length of action of clenbuterol can be enhanced by a few hours when using it together with yohimbine Hcl (although it already has a considerable half-life time7 of 36 hours and one daily dose should suffice) , and the second is that concomitant use of yohimbine Hcl may allow clenbuterol to induce its fatburning aspects on a longer term than the normal 2-3 weeks, so it can be used for 5-6 weeks instead. Yohimbine Hcl is, at least for now still, a legal supplement that can be acquired for very little money from legal sources and supplement companies.


Very interesting read. My only concern is the differences between Yohimbine and Yohimbe..

The ones I purchased of eBay said Yohimbe-1200mg on the bottle but contains yohimbine extract? All the others on the net seem to say the same.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

goose arnt you fighting a loosing battle adding this stuff in as i thought you were bulking albeit lean bulking but still.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> goose arnt you fighting a loosing battle adding this stuff in as i thought you were bulking albeit lean bulking but still.


Well I havn't taken any Yohimbine yet.. I bought it mainly for the gf. As for the other stuff, im on enough gear at the moment not to worry about that. PM if you want details :thumb:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Mine arrived today, anyone thin yet?


----------



## Kingman (May 28, 2009)

So can you take this stuff whilst taking an ECA stack? anyone got any good things to say about them yet? which link did you lads get your's from??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I am currently using the *2% yohimbe bark extract 1200mg so 22mg Yohimbine active ingredient*.


Someone much cleverer than me has already done the maths for that one:thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

It says they supress appetite, any truth in this?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Someone much cleverer than me has already done the maths for that one:thumb:


2% of 1200mg is actually 24mg :thumbup1:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Yohimbe has been one of the most popular supplements for men and women for years. When ingested, the body converts it to yohimbine and assimilates it into the bloodstream. Yohimbe comes from the bark of a tree that grows primarily in West Africa. Yohimbine, an alkaloid, is the primary active ingredient of yohimbe.

Just a little i found,

There are loads of different versions of this with a massive difference in prices.

Any update on how good the ebay ones are.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well if its any help my girlfriends pants were wet after about 3 hours of taking 3 at once..

I shall test the waters tonight with her :thumb:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Goose said:


> Well if its any help my girlfriends pants were wet after about 3 hours of taking 3 at once..
> 
> I shall test the waters tonight with her :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fuk me i'm buying some of those bad boys :bounce:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone any links to real scientific studies to support if these supp definitely works for lower ab fat?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Goose said:


> Well if its any help my girlfriends pants were wet after about 3 hours of taking 3 at once..
> 
> I shall test the waters tonight with her :thumb:


So they cause incontinence?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Robbie said:


> So they cause incontinence?


I'm a dirty fukka.. I couldn't care what it was!!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Goose said:


> I'm a dirty fukka.. I couldn't care what it was!!


your an animal!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Well just ordered some:thumb:

I read not to take with liver disease or consult your GP..

But it also states that it is an antioxidant..

Now i know herbal products stress the liver slightly, thats why i believe LIV52's to be a waste of time.

Just wondering if this would be safe for me to take yet as my liver values are a bit high???

Or hold on and just pump me fridged wife full of em until i'm back on form :lol:


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

I thank you folk for all the input you have given regarding Yohimbe. I too have go through with the ebay order. Its been good sharing in n your experiences. I too hope to give some tangible feedback in due time. I have been trying to loose fat around the mid section for so long and I think this could be a part of the solution provided that it is coupled with a clean diet and sufficient cardio.

I stand at 5''10 98 kgs( 218lbs probably around 15.5 stone) with a bf 17%. The only areas I am carry excess fat is around the midsection and I have tried everything with out the desired success. I look forward to giving some form of feeback in the weeks/ months to come and I too will be able to help others as I too have been assisted.

I will load up with 3 caps @ 22 mg of Yohimbe pre-breakfast cardio and will later load up with some Sida Cordifolia 350mg Capsules, Asprin and Caffeine. Although this is sure to heat things up, I will be fine as I generally am not sensitive to the shakes some folk experience when comsuming some of these stimulants. Clen is a no-no for me; no matter what I do all it does in my case is induce some probing headaches.

p.s.

(I may try attein some Epherdrine to replace the Sida Cordifolia. I have tried Ephedrine before and although I dropped significant body fat on it, coming off it through me into a somewhat downward mood and loss of libido. However this may be due the fact that I was actually using Ephedrine to study rather than diet and may have been better off going off over the weekend over that 1.5 month period. )


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

tylerx said:


> I thank you folk for all the input you have given regarding Yohimbe. I too have go through with the ebay order. Its been good sharing in n your experiences. I too hope to give some tangible feedback in due time. I have been trying to loose fat around the mid section for so long and I think this could be a part of the solution provided that it is coupled with a clean diet and sufficient cardio.
> 
> I stand at 5''10 98 kgs( 218lbs probably around 15.5 stone) with a bf 17%. The only areas I am carry excess fat is around the midsection and I have tried everything with out the desired success. I look forward to giving some form of feeback in the weeks/ months to come and I too will be able to help others as I too have been assisted.
> 
> ...


I look forward to your reports on how this works out for you.

May I suggest that you try small doses of Y to start and increase upto your target dose. Some people can be quite sensitive to Y.

All the best,

J


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Goose said:


> 2% of 1200mg is actually 24mg :thumbup1:


Yep! it is, and boy do i suck at maths! LOL


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

got me tablets other day! lets hope for leaner looks and a raging boner ( which will ad to my frutstration until pregnant GF drops the sprog!)


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> got me tablets other day! lets hope for leaner looks and a raging boner ( which will ad to my frutstration until pregnant GF drops the sprog!)


  You've got plenty more frustration to come my friend, as after she won't have any time or energy for that:lol:

:rockon:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i know but ive been abusing me self for so long now!!! redtube and tube8 have virtually desensitized to porn and sex!!


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Josh, I popped three tabs yesterday before my run, my temprature did not increase notably only thing is a prolonged morning boner. However this is merely the begining and its going to take a lot longer to note significant changes. Thank you for the advice, I will be sure to keep you posted with any developments.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting. My girlfriend has been taking these for a few days now, (3 a day) has to be said she doesn't feel any different, nor has her libido risen at all!! :cursing:


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Goose, I must say that even though its early days, I too have not really noticed anything from these tabs. I have had Yohimbe before and noted something but this time around there does not seem to be any notable changed. :-? I will continue and see what unfolds and the colour does not seem to match the previous Yohimbe product I had purchased? I am begining to wonder. Of those of you who bought the ebay tabs has there been any signs of it working?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Can't say if it is the Y or ECA, but my bf is going down. I'm trying to get hold of some Yohimbine HCL, but primaforce have ran out. I ordered some of ebay, but the seller was banned just after I paid, but got refunded by paypal


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Well it's been nearly a week since I ordered mine. for the last few months despite all the dieting and exercise I've been hovering at 12 stone 5 for months. 3 days after starting I was down to 12 stone 4 which has been a first for this year, jumped on the scales this morning expecting them to be unchanged and I was 12 stone 2 :thumb:

Might be coincidence but I'm sticking with the yohobo's for the next two weeks till I go on holiday and will see what happens :thumbup1:


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Big Joe and Welshman. I have no doubt Yohimbe works I was wondering about this eday stack we got; I am going to monitor things a little longer; once again thanks for your feedback and wishing you continued success with a Yohimbe aligned stack. :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

welshman said:


> Well it's been nearly a week since I ordered mine. for the last few months despite all the dieting and exercise I've been hovering at 12 stone 5 for months. 3 days after starting I was down to 12 stone 4 which has been a first for this year, jumped on the scales this morning expecting them to be unchanged and I was 12 stone 2 :thumb:
> 
> Might be coincidence but I'm sticking with the yohobo's for the next two weeks till I go on holiday and will see what happens :thumbup1:


hiya mate,

what yohobo's did you use and where from? :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tylerx said:


> Thanks for the feedback Big Joe and Welshman. I have no doubt Yohimbe works I was wondering about this eday stack we got; I am going to monitor things a little longer; once again thanks for your feedback and wishing you continued success with a Yohimbe aligned stack. :thumb:


I've just ordered some proper stuff, yohimbine HCL on ebay, from the states. Further research has led me to believe that HCL is much much better than the herbal 2% active stuff, even though the mg of yohimbine is the same.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I've just ordered some proper stuff, yohimbine HCL on ebay, from the states. Further research has led me to believe that HCL is much much better than the herbal 2% active stuff, even though the mg of yohimbine is the same.


Yes, I think I can remember reading somewhere that the HCL is better version on here on another forum. I look forward to hearing what the HCL form has for you.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

2.5 mg of yohimbine HCL per cap would that be good?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I got the ebay one's, I have since fallen off the keto wagon and gone back up to 12 stone 5 mind :whistling: ).

Would be interested in a link to the HCL's on ebay if you've got one handy?



bowen86 said:


> hiya mate,
> 
> what yohobo's did you use and where from? :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Goose said:


> Well if its any help my girlfriends pants were wet after about 3 hours of taking 3 at once..
> 
> I shall test the waters tonight with her :thumb:





Goose said:


> Interesting. My girlfriend has been taking these for a few days now, (3 a day) has to be said she doesn't feel any different, nor has her libido risen at all!! :cursing:


?


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

i just got some fat burners with this ingredient in

Synephrine 10mg

Caffeine 100mg

Green Tea 50mg

Evodiamine 13mg

Yohimbine HCl 50mg <--------

coleanol 20mg

Wakame leaf 625mg

Raspberry ketone 100mg

so 50mg is this a good amount ??????


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> i just got some fat burners with this ingredient in
> 
> Synephrine 10mg
> 
> ...


Depends on the strength!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jcsnoop said:


> i just got some fat burners with this ingredient in
> 
> Synephrine 10mg
> 
> ...


What are these called


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

has anyone seen or used these on ebay just wondered before i make a purchasecheers Yohimbine Hcl Slimming & weight loss diet caps


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

How does this compare to Sida Cordifolia- anyone mix the two products?


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

welshflame said:


> hey guys. i have a small amount of stomach fat on the lower part of my stomach and i have tried everything to get rid of it and its a pain. my diet and exercise does help it but i want it gone completely. its stopping my 8 pack showing. any tricks or ideas how to get rid once and for all ? cheers


hi welshflame I messed with that too. the amount of fat cells never changes in losing weight, only their size does, so its kind of a waste of time. I just had smart lipo, 20 mins, changed everthing. less fat cells, so even when i get fatter there are less cells that'll get bigger, so its hard to get a little tum!

you gotta make sure u get a good dr, also one whose used to guys. apparently fat is far more tough.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Whoa!!! Lipo is a last resort fella. I've got exactly the same problem as you Welshflame, I've not got a belly by any stretch of the imagination but have the tiniest bit of fat which keeps my six pack from showing completely.

It will come out to play eventually mate but slowly slowly catchy monkey ; )


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

lol, sounds extreme. though smart lipo is far diff from lipo, no anthesticia plus its not even calssified as surgery. check some vids out on you tube, ie. 



 .

theres another one forgot name, uses ultra sound i think. lipo ease or something.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Gentlemen have any of you seen any marked progress yet?


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

yep Brilliant progres!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jay j said:


> yep Brilliant progres!


Care to elaborate??

Im interested to see any progress using the ebay jobbies as for the cost, any difference will be worth it. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Found this link for primaforce yohimbine hcl

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001G7QWKI/ref=asc_df_B001G7QWKI836092?smid=A1JOKHZE1W04XW&tag=nextag-hpc-mp-delta-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Care to elaborate??
> 
> Im interested to see any progress using the ebay jobbies as for the cost, any difference will be worth it. Thanks. :thumb:


The dude you're asking had lipo, the lazy approach IMO, not something i'd be boasting about anyway.


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry got me wrong. stomache was already pretty taut. had smart lipo on man boobs, worked real good. smart lipo would have just as good results on stomache to though.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback Jay J however in this case I was refering to those of us who have engaged in an experiment of using yohimbine to loose some belly fat.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This stuff has done diddly for my gf's sex drive put it that way..


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Goose said:


> This stuff has done diddly for my gf's sex drive put it that way..


Thanks for your feedback Goose, I have been using it lately and although I am dropping some pounds but I don't know what part to attribute to the ebay yohimbine or what to attribute to the other substances (green tea and Sida, Caffeine combo) I'm using and more importantly to the increased level of cardio I am doing.

However I will say that I have used yohimbine before and did notice an inrease in sex drive however I have not noticed the same effects with the ebay PN yohimbe-1200.


----------



## bigg1115 (Mar 22, 2009)

lets try this

im having the same problem i have a bit of fat just round my belly

but cant shift it iv just bought a course of clenbuterol

but i used to be a heavy drinker and have a bit of a beer belly how do i sort it out

should i do loads of press up

thanks everyone


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

during childhood and/or puberty were u a chubby or slightly overweight? apparently during your formative years is when we develop new fat cells, and being overweight at that time encourages the forming of new fat cells. after puberty no new fat cells are developed and when someone puts weight on from then on the fat cells just get larger in size. No newer fat cells are created. this is why people who have less fat cells in certain regions take longer to get fatter. simply because their fat cells are less and can just get bigger. this make sense to people here?


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

How many tabs are people taking of the Primaforce 2.5mg? Im just going with 2 at the moment split am/pm - will report back in a few weeks if i get any effect - cant move my damn lower stomach fat and its hiding my lower abs.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Have the same problem, but i am also very fair skinned. Got a bit of colour and it made a great difrence.


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

this primaforce, does it pretty much work by depleting body water?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

bigg1115 said:


> but i used to be a heavy drinker and have a bit of a beer belly how do i sort it out
> 
> should i do loads of press up
> 
> thanks everyone


Yes mate, 100 press ups per day and your beer belly should be gone inside a month.

:thumbup1:


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

yes, sit ups and reduce carb intake, ie. beer. the fat cells in ur tummy area shud start to shrink. u could go down smart lipo route. I can recommend that personally. reduces fat cells permanently. PM if inerested.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

jay j said:


> yes, sit ups and reduce carb intake, ie. beer. the fat cells in ur tummy area shud start to shrink. u could go down smart lipo route. I can recommend that personally. reduces fat cells permanently. PM if inerested.


Are you a doctor that does this procedure or something mate?


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

nope, but few years ago i realised how in the gym certain guys who during puberty were skinny would appear to put weight on their tummys slower and less as opposed to guys who were chubby or overwieght during puberty. I myself was slightly overweight during puberty. And then later lost weight. But had a bit of gyno. I became interested in get ridding of it. Come across a new thing called smart lipo. read its progress through a year. Found a doc, whos said i could have that for my gyno. he removed glands and sucked all the surrounding fat out. Now its amazing. even when i'm loading my pecs look cut. he did say its the same with abs, but i was ok on that side because there seem to be no fat. just seemed hard to get fat on that area unlike my chest. but thats gone too now  smart lipo can be very effective for a lot of people, plus its not serious surgery so ur not under general anthesti. if u ever consider a consultaion, i recommend my doc, he really understood the needs of body builders.

all the best with shifting the belly mate.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Just looking for some feedback on Yohimbe. I saw a few posts on here that some have picked up on ebay...

I'm guessing that ppl can't place links to these?

If not what are your experiences?

Just considering so looking for a decent product.

Thanks

TK


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there Tom; I am still evaluating the ebay Yohimbe product; I will be honest, I have seen some changes. However this could just be to the fact that my diet is fairly strict and my cardio fair. I have still got to get through some more of these Yohimbe tabs and continue with my program so far its good. I have still got a lot of fat to shift and most of it is situated around the midsection. When I tighten my abs the six pack is clearly visible and more visiable than it was a few weeks ago.

I am also taking CLA which has always aided me with loosing fat in the face but it takes about 1.5-2 months for me to notice the changes but they are pretty significant.

My normal routine:

1. Morning cardio 30 min or 5km

Supplement:

I take 3 Yohimbe= 1200mg tabs @ concentration of 2%=24mg however at times I take 2 tabs and save 1 for later.

2. Then later follow my usual gym work out with 20 min of boxing or 20min low intesity cardio.

Supplement:

1. Side Cordifolia 350mg 1 tabs 2 times per day but normally just twice

2. Caffine 24mg or 50 mg

3. Aspirin 300 or 150 mg

* I am not saying the above is the perfect combo, I am just going on what has worked for me thus far. I try take as little of the supplements as possible for them to be effective.

* I never on Sida Cordifolia too long only 3 weeks at a time then break for a week or so and then at it again. I don't use it over the weekend.

I will be honest Epherdrine works a hell of a lot better for me in my experience, however at the time when I was experimenting with it I used it for my study sessions and it was great however as a by product lost a lot of weight. However when I came off I struggled a bit because I has used it so long without a break flirted with a form of depression and loss of libido thus the reason I have stayed away from it However it s a great proudct if used with care.

Supplements along are there to do the trick; they just aid the process, diet and weight training and cardio are what are going to get me there.

* I do not know baout the quality of the Yohimbe tabs from ebay; they have done nothing for my libido. I've used Yohimbe by another company before and it shot up straight out of control but on this product they don't seem to have much effect on my libido. mHowever at this stage it is quite high but I think that normal me.

This is not a race this is a journey.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hi tyler,

where do you get your sida Cordifolia?

and do you believe it works?

Thanks.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

120430108790	On ebay now  Primaforce


----------



## Gypsycurse (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks to a special offer its cheaper straight from Primaforce

http://www.primaforce.co.uk/sports_nutritional_supplements/yohimbine_hci_yohimbe_extract.htm

Assuming its the same stuff?


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> hi tyler,
> 
> where do you get your sida Cordifolia?
> 
> ...


HI Bowen

I get mine from "bulkpowders"; yes it does indeed work but the real thing is even better. You still have to take breaks and in my case that is very true because the body gets acquainted with it. However even though it works one has to execute some cardio to see the necessary results.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You may want to spread out the Y-HCL dose throughout the day as it's half life is quite short.

J


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

That is a good point Josh and I've begun spreading my dose through out the day.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Supplements along are there to do the trick; they just aid the process, diet and weight training and cardio are what are going to get me there.


Totally agree with this. Y-HCL or ECY stacks work a little without cardio, when when you add cardio into the mix the losses really ramp up [iME].



> I will be honest Epherdrine works a hell of a lot better for me in my experience, however at the time when I was experimenting with it I used it for my study sessions and it was great however as a by product lost a lot of weight. However when I came off I struggled a bit because I has used it so long without a break flirted with a form of depression and loss of libido thus the reason I have stayed away from it However it s a great proudct if used with care.


Eph + Y-HCL works nicely as a stack, especially when combined with Caffeine [iME]. One does need to watch their blood pressure though.

The addition of Y (alpha agonism) should offset some of the libido problems caused by Eph (beta antagonism), although timings and half life matching sometimes takes a little practice to get right.

Symptoms of depression and/or irritability due to Eph can be ameliorated by dosing of 5-HTP and ensuring dietary vitamin B intake is sufficient [iME]. That said, if one has underlying mental health issues eg( if one is on prescription SSRIs, etc) there could be other complications.



> That is a good point Josh and I've begun spreading my dose through out the day.


Cool. Let us know how you get on.

J


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Eph + Y-HCL works nicely as a stack, especially when combined with Caffeine [iME]. One does need to watch their blood pressure though.
> 
> The addition of Y (alpha agonism) should offset some of the libido problems caused by Eph (beta antagonism), although timings and half life matching sometimes takes a little practice to get right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome feedback Josh; I think I have just hit a moment of clarity in some of that which you have shared. I vowed to stay away from Eph owing to potential libido problems when not used properly however I realise where my failing was. As you mentioned Yohimbe will counter that; I have been on the rather high side of my libido measures.

As for the come down off of Eph and the mid depression I am not on any meds or anything but have read espcially for those who have taken Eph for prolonged periods without a break that the come down can bring forth some depression however I will not be doing things in that fashion again. I will definitely keep you posted with progress on this side. Thanks for your input Josh. :thumbup1:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

update. well its been i think a few months and im happy to say my stomach tump has gone down alot. not completely gone and still work in progress but the bulk has gone  . very happy  .


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

how did you do it? with any supps?


----------



## fatUloss (Sep 3, 2009)

Instead of combining and making it hard you should get some stack II's proper goods fat burners

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220475054474

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220475058416


----------

